# Test Drive on New AlienBees ABR800 Ringflash



## MommyOf4Boys (Dec 19, 2010)

Just trying out my new ringflash


----------



## YoMoe (Dec 19, 2010)

I think moving them away from the background would look nicer. They are also quite red on my monitor. Great expression on the second one!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 19, 2010)

Reading Yomoe, i too feel the same way

I think between the first and second post, there were much of experimentations,  that the expression drastically changed   

Regards


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Dec 19, 2010)

Ya. I do agree, the redness especially in the background is too much.  I was too lazy to run the equipment upstairs to my studio, but I am going to do that tomorrow so that I can get some cleaner shots.  I do want to retry the tension breaker shot haha.
Thanks guys.


----------

